# 2 Tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt halten.



## dschavva (26. Jul 2007)

Bei unserem Spiel (Achtung, die Kurve!) haben wir folgendes Problem:

Wenn einer der Spieler eine seiner beiden Richtungstasten gedrückt hält, können alle anderen Spieler nicht mehr steuern, also steuern schon, nur nicht auch gedrückt halten um eine stärkere Richtungsänderung zu erreichen.
Wir arbeiten mit keyPressed und mit keyReleased und setzen Flags dafür, ob ein Spieler gerade eine seiner beiden Richtungstasten gedrückt hat.

Könnte uns vllt irgendjemand einen Tipp geben woran das im Allgemeinen liegen könnte?
Bei Fragen zum Spiel, antworten wir natürlich schnellstmöglich, wir wollen (sollen) heute fertig werden^^.

MfG dschavva!


----------



## Quaxli (26. Jul 2007)

Poste doch mal ein bißchen Code. Mit Flags sollte das Ganze eigentlich funktionieren. 
Zeig uns doch mal die Stellen, wo Deine Flags gesetzt und wo sie abgefragt werden.


----------



## dschavva (26. Jul 2007)

DANKE! Ich habe gerade bemerkt, dass wir die Flags gar nict abgefragt haben xD

Danke!


----------



## NTB (30. Jul 2007)

Zatackaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------

